# Will Campers Leave?



## Nightstar (Nov 24, 2017)

If I remove the items that certain campers like, will they leave? Or do I only have to have those items to entice them in initially?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 24, 2017)

nope! once you invited them initially you can display whatever furniture you want and they'll stay unless you kick them out!


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 24, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------

